# Nancy's Waiting Thread



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've read the signs right and Nancy should be kidding in 5 or 6 weeks. She had twins the last two times around. She was bred to a brown goat, so the baby/ies might not be all black. Her udder hasn't changed from saggy yet, but maybe when I get back from Christmas break, there'll be some development.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, of course Nancy is a pretty thing.;-)


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol. My Aunt Nancy gets a kick out of her name too. She thought I named her, but I had to tell her she was already named. She responds to her name too, so I didn't want to change it. I called dibs on naming the babies since my kids named the other goat.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She has a pretty coat!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She definitely has a shiny coat. Very pretty


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks! Her coat was so rough and sparse when we got her. It feels so soft and fluffy now. I think it's because she likes to eat...a lot.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

In thinking about preparations for the birth, I was wondering if it's necessary to contain Nancy somewhere when it's just her and almost 5 month old Korra out in the yard? I can get my husband to put a door on the goat house if I should block her in somewhere. It's about 8x3 if I remember right. Or I can sweep out our unused shed that's a bit bigger and put down hay. I have a chicken brooder light I can put in either area, if they need warmth. I'm in GA so it rarely gets below freezing.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

She is a very pretty girl and i love her shiny coat! Be sure to post pics and updates so we can read them!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you! I'm going away for a bit over a week for Christmas and I'm crossing my fingers for some udder development and fetal movement when I get back. I take way too many pics, so I'll be sure to post new pics.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's one of her. Ignore my foot. Lol.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

MylieD said:


> In thinking about preparations for the birth, I was wondering if it's necessary to contain Nancy somewhere when it's just her and almost 5 month old Korra out in the yard? I can get my husband to put a door on the goat house if I should block her in somewhere. It's about 8x3 if I remember right. Or I can sweep out our unused shed that's a bit bigger and put down hay. I have a chicken brooder light I can put in either area, if they need warmth. I'm in GA so it rarely gets below freezing.


8x3 ??? or was the 3 a typo? Is Korra the only other goat? How do they get along?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

We originally built it with the idea we were getting 2 pygmies and we had to use what wood we had on hand. They very rarely sleep in it and it's got an open doorway. Nancy is not great about sharing space with Korra. Korra, on the other hand, wants to be up Nancy's butt all the time. I know it's pretty small and that's part of the reason we built the platforms. They are covered now too and will be partially enclosed. That's where Nancy likes to sleep now that she's banned from the porch. The house also has a covered porch that's the same size as the house. There's pics in the photogenic section, if you want to see and haven't.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I felt baby goat kicks today! She doesn't love her under belly being touched, but I was determined. I cornered her with grain, put my flat hand by her udder, and pressed up like I've read. Something pressed back and thumped a few times before Nancy had enough. Yay!

Btw, Nancy D, feel free to give any advice on their set up. I don't get hurt feelings and I'm willing to learn.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

MylieD said:


> Here's one of her. Ignore my foot. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 50043


She is so cute!!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's one last photo before I leave for a week. Looking pretty wide.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Nancy is coming along nicely. When I feel her ribs and by the tail, she feels on the thin side. I'm planning to up her grain. She has about 3 1/2 weeks left. Is that alright?


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh so exciting!!
Cant wait for babies!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm pretty excited too, Kenzie. I felt a baby rolling around today and it really is the coolest thing.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!! So exciting


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I took all my pics from the last few months and lined them up. It doesn't look like her belly has grown much, but boy has her pooch changed. It's easier to see in person. Plus her udder is starting to develop. She had a bit of one in the beginning since she was drying up, but it had been right up next to her belly for a while.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I love feeling kids in the womb, it is so exciting! Looks like she's coming along nicely, can't wait, so excited for you!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's getting closer  
I too love feeling the babies, it's very exciting. As they grow, they get stronger, and then you can sometimes make out body parts if they are in the right position.
late in pregnancy I always talk to their bellies, if I talk excitedly, they will wiggle/squirm or kick in response!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I love feeling the babies too. It's the best. 

I had no idea they'd respond to talking later. I'll have to try that.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I spent the afternoon cleaning out an old shed for Nancy to have her babies in. It's not fancy, but it should be ok for a little while. We're going to fence in a little area around it next weekend. It has electric too, so that's a plus. Nancy's udder is starting to fill in. Just a few days ago it was saggy and now there's a handful of something under there. Babies are moving around and Nancy is still full of energy. She jumped off her house yesterday.  Oh and I'm pretty sure I found the ligaments. There are pretty firm.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

The shed looks nice and cozy! Hope all goes well with Nancy's kidding!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I swear when I went out to feed the goats today, Nancy's kids had dropped. There was a good handspan of hollowness by her hips, above the baby bump. When I went out to take pics after she ate, it wasn't so noticeable. I think I'm imagining things now. Lol. Well here's some pics anyway. Also, if I haven't mentioned it before, she sure is turning into a grump these days!

If you're wondering, her tail is almost always in an upright position.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks promising!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Cant wait!!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm probably wrong, but I think she's close. She's got a bit of mucousy discharge, everything is all loose and really pushed out in her rear, kids seem to have dropped some, udder is filling in some, and she's really ornery. When I went to feel the kids, I could feel hard parts but no movement. I couldn't feel for long because she really doesn't like it, so I could of missed movement. She's also been a loud mouth lately. I'm not sure what I'm feeling when it comes to ligs, no matter how many pics and videos I watch. Oh and she's scratching her belly a lot on the fence. I know I should probably put her in the shed/kidding area at night, but she really likes to sleep outside and it won't get below freezing, at least tonight. I know I won't be sleeping well until these kids are born safetly. : P Man, this kidding business is nerve wracking!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is nerve wracking for sure.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My husband says I worry too much. Lol. So does my mom who was in charge of horse births at a horse breeding farm for years. She says they mostly do their think and are fine. I know this, but I had no luck with my own births so I'm paranoid. Forcepts are only used in 1% of births and I got to experience those with my first. Complete placental abruptions only happen in 1% of births and I had that the second time around. I was done after that. Lol. Hopefully Nancy has better luck. Her previous owner said she was an easy kidder.

She seems fine today. I saw her paw the ground once, but there hasn't been much discharge. I gave her warm molasses water and the babies started squirming all over.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I was a nervous wreck with my first kiddings too, and people kept rolling their eyes saying things like "They do it fine out in the wild, they don't need your help!" Turns out one of my does DID need my help, and I was very glad that I had been so watchful and careful! 

It does sound like she's getting closer! Good luck!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'll be fine, or at least less nervous, the next time. Thank you for the words of encouragement, Bessie. 

Here's some more pics of Nancy. I love how the sun rays always manage to be in pictures with her. I'm pretty certain she dropped, but the udder is still just a handful. I think she'll be one of those last minute fillers.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Besides getting more grumpy every day and laying down a lot today, not much has changed. She might have stood around staring off a while too or I just didn't notice her doing it before today. I sat out with her for a while and she stood next to me loving some scratches. She also seemed to eat a ton today. She scarfed down her grain and then kept eating alfalfa, plus she drinks loads of water. I'm pretty sure I saw a baby's back on hrr left side above the rumen. I saw a hand sized lump push out, slide around, and then sink back in. That would've been a /big/ gas bubble. Lol. Well anyway, guess she'll have them someday. It can't be too much longer than Feb 8th, though according to her previous owner, should be anytime now.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's how I've been entertaining myself while I wait. Making newborn goat coats. My son picked out the Batman fleece. I used iron on tape to make it double thickness. My lovely cat Leo (kids named her after a ninja turtle) modeled the coat for me. Lol.


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

I know how you feel about the ligament thing! I'll tell you what, I think they soften up some with weather changes, also. I've noticed the girls, when they're close to their due dates, will all soften considerably when the weather gets unstable, but it's nothing like when they're really ready (though I've also had girls fully soften two days before they kidded, too!). It's one of those things you think you feel, you think you feel, but then when it happens for real, you go, "Oh, now THAT'S definitely what they meant by 'gone'!"

As for the discharge, each doe is different, but a lot of them will show a "plug" anywhere from the day of to a month before they kid. Usually it shows up for a day then is gone again until it's really time. The majority of mine seem to happen around 3 weeks before, though I have one that never has one.

Another fun experience is false labor, hopefully you don't get one of those the first time, they'll keep you up all night for nothing! Sometimes they'll go ahead and soften up and even have considerable contractions and start nesting, only to go right back to normal a few hours later and wait several more days. Again, it's one of those things that when she's in labor "for real", you'll never forget it!

Good luck to you!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

If I'm feeling ligaments right, they've never been soft. It it soft between her spine and tail though. I'm sure you're right and it'll be an ah ha moment when it happens. She did have some whitish discharge when I just checked on her. It seems to come and go over the last couple weeks.

Gosh, I hope she doesn't have false labor. The wait is already driving me crazy.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

bessmiller said:


> I was a nervous wreck with my first kiddings too, and people kept rolling their eyes saying things like "They do it fine out in the wild, they don't need your help!" Turns out one of my does DID need my help, and I was very glad that I had been so watchful and careful!
> 
> It does sound like she's getting closer! Good luck!


I had same thing people telling me I didn't need to be there and they do it everyday in wild and I also had 2 I had to help


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She has been having a thick, whitish/yellowish discharge all day. Not streaming or anything, just constantly present. It's going to be really cold (for GA) the next week, so it should be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Since my husband doesn't want to hear about goat mucus anymore, I'll just post on here. She's still discharging the snotty looking stuff. Plus when I checked her, the pooch area was flexing. Kinda like when they go to the bathroom, but she wasn't going to the bathroom. It was all really poofed out too. I'm going to keep checking on her since some of this is new stuff. Probably getting excited over nothing again.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Keep checking. Sounds to me like she is definitely getting ready!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I just checked her again. She's still having the whitish mucus. Also, her udder is filling out. It's nowhere near what I've seen pictures of, but it's quite the change just today and when I poked it, it definitely felt firmer. Plus, this could be lack of sleep, but I think I saw a contraction. She stretched out anyway and stood still. I'll check on her again soon. I wouldn't worry so much, except it's 26 degrees, feeling like 16, and really windy. For some reason she's just laying in the yard instead of her house.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's what it's been all day and night.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, nothing much happening. I still feel something's up with her, but I'm going to sleep some more and ignore her for a while.


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

Her body is definitely getting ready. It's now kind of like a plane on the runway waiting for the okay to take off. She's got everything in position and is waiting until the right moment to start what I call "the point of no return", which is active labor. Usually, when my girls look like that, and if their ligaments have softened considerably (has to be both), unless the weather turns unexpectedly nasty, it's 24-48 hours away... I'm getting excited for you, can't wait to see how everything turns out!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She was just messing with me and is back to her normal self. No more mucus, after a good 24 hrs straight of it. Her back end by the tail is loose and soft, but still not sure about ligs. I'm just going to not worry about it tonight unless I see some major changes.


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

Darn those false alarms!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, she tried to get me excited again when I checked her for bed with more mucus, but I resisted checking on her through the night. I can see her from my window anyway. Here's some pics from today. She was chewing apples. I wish her udder would fill up already. It worries me when it's not so big this close to babies.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I know when Nancy will have them. Lol! we are supposed to get snow Tuesday and Wednesday, which is rare. In fact, it's been a good 4 years since I've seen snow in Georgia and that was a small amount.

On a related note, she's looking really poofy and open in the pooch area. I won't mind if she decides to hold out until after the snow.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Her belly is hanging low. Looks pretty funny. She's still her perky, feisty, piggy self and I'm happy about that.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Nancy, still pregnant, showing no signs of labor happening any time soon, 'enjoying' the snow. Lol. She doesn't seem to care about it at all. She was even sitting in it, chewing her cud.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh yeah, I noticed she is getting copper strands throughout her fur, so looks like the pregnancy is messing with her copper levels. I haven't changed anything about feed or minerals. Copper bolusing is fine during pregnancy?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I finally felt a change in the ligs, so guess I was feeling the right area. Feels softer and like they moved back towards her hips. It took me a minute to find them. Her udder still looks nowhere near full though.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok, I give up. She's never going to kid. Now can I wake up to babies tomorrow? Geesh, the 8th is about the latest she could be and that's if the guy was completely nuts when he said he put her with the bucks a 'couple weeks' before we got her.


----------



## gmrlady (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm in the same boat with my Charm, she has loose ligs but isn't letting the baby out anytime soon. Although she's a FF and due date is tomorrow. We are supposed to get snow tonight.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I had heard bad weather does the trick, but we had snow for the first time in 3-4 years and no babies hete.  It's now around 60, so maybe warm weather will work. I hope your goat doesn't keep you waiting too long.


----------



## cowboy3499 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope you good kidding she looks very close 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## gmrlady (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope so too. My girl is a talker and we are bringing her in at night as well. I'm so anxious to see what she will have. I'm sure you are too on your doe


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Come on Nancy! I can't wait to see your cute babies!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh for sure. The wait is really not so fun anymore. I am an impatient lady. Lol.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, I got my hopes up last night...again. I woke up to no babies and Nancy acting like her normal self. Ligs are back and discharge is dried up. :/


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Do you have a LGD? Maybe he/she is licking off the discharge. I've seen that happen in a different thread. I can't wait to see her baby's! good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

No. Just the two goats out in their area. I guess she has to give birth eventually. Lol.


----------



## cowboy3499 (Feb 2, 2014)

Any babies yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Nope. I was going to check on her again, but she's been back to not looking close all day.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Ligs are soft but there. No discharge. Udder is a bit bigger, but teats aren't filled. Babies are pretty quiet. Other than that and some sniffles, she's acting normal.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, I can't find the ligs anymore, but I'm new, so I could be wrong. She's nesting too. There's hardly any discharge. Who knows with this girl. If I sleep, she'll have them. If I check on her, she won't.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Baby monitors are wonderful things...that way you can sleep AND keep tabs on her. I'm a deep sleeper, but their yelling during kidding wakes me right up. Just keep everything you need by the door and sleep in your clothes.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

That's what I've heard, but I keep thinking she'll have them so why bother. Guess I should've bothered. Lol. I woke up once In the night and checked on her. I propped open a window too, in case she started yelling.

What confuses me is she gets mushy, hard to find ligaments and discharge all night. Then in the morning is back to normal. When should I worry? Do they ever just not go into labor?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a baby monitor with my girls and I definitely sleep better knowing I can hear them!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Next time around, a baby monitor will be on my list.

In some positive news, Nancy's teats have filled with milk and her udder is firm. Up to this point, the teats have been pinky sized, so it's nice to see them a bit swollen. She does not have a big udder at all, but I guess if it feeds the babies, we'll be ok. I can't find her ligs again either.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm probably jinxing myself, but I think things are getting ready to happen. I can't find the ligaments at all still. Her teats have filled since a few hours ago. Another strange thing is went I check the ligs, she squats down. She never did that before. If only she had goo, I'd be sure. I'm going sit out with her in a bit to see what's up.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've gotta be honest, none of my does had noticeable goop until they were pushing hard and the first bag popped! I hope she goes soon for you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Interesting, Fezz. We're sitting out with her for a bit, but I think it might be a while. Here's a pic of her udder. It has changed a lot in a few hours.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just my opinion but I think you have awhile to go. When mine kidded a month ago her udder was huge as if it couldn't get a drop more in there, it was kind of shinny too. I have another kinder due in about 2 weeks or so, and her udder looks like your does udder. Just my opinion though....


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's just got a small udder. It feels pretty tight. Plus she can't go much past the 8th because we have no bucks. This morning her udder wasn't so tight and the teats weren't filled at all. 6pm I noticed them filling. 10pm everything was filling even more. I was expecting a huge udder like I've seen pics of, but I think she's just a dainty lady.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine have small udders too..;-) She just looks exactly like my kinder who is due in a couple weeks....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah, not all does udders get big although we might prefer them to be. lol  We have a friend who's doe had two kids and her udder was no bigger than a softball. But it fed them! What you want to look for is the tightness and how soft and swollen her lady parts are getting.  Looking forward to seeing those beautiful babies!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Any way you can share a pic of the one that kidded? I've seen lots of big, tight udders, but no small ones.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Btw, she's got white stuff dripping down and every time she maa's, her vulva opens up like a little mouth.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Ohhh she is REALLY close. I would say tomorrow or by morning, but I you just never know with them. No contractions?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

MylieD said:


> Btw, she's got white stuff dripping down and every time she maa's, her vulva opens up like a little mouth.


Oh then she is close. Mine did that for a day, and then babies that evening;-)


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Boy, I hope it's soon. This has been a crazy ride. I'm not sure about contractions. It looked like she might have been having mild ones and then she wanted to get up to go outside the shed (aka kidding stall). I came inside after that. I'll go out again in a bit.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm debating if I should go sleep a couple hours or not. She is talking a ton, wandrring around, laying down, getting up, and seems uncomfortable. Her vulva is pushing out with maa's and almost sinking in after. Not a lot of discharge, but it's getting clearer.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Just woke up from my nap. No babies, but she certainly appears to be in labor. She is in her own world. She's not even noticing thst Korra, my other goat, snuck in and is tucked away in a corner. Normally, she instantly chases her off. When I went in the shed, Nancy stood up and was just staring off for a few minutes, with her eyes kinda closing like she wanted to fall asleep. She would do a soft maa every 30 seconds to a minute. Now she's laying down, doing the same thing. No pushing or anything yet.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

This is how she looks this morning.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I figured since I was out here, might as well get their breakfast. Nancy wanted nothing to do with the grain. That is so out of character. She normally rushes into the garage and tries to bury her head in the food bin while I'm trying to scoop. So excited that we might finally be in the home stretch. Oh yeah, and pooch pic, just because.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like babies are on the way! I hope everything goes well!!:baby::baby:


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh, she looks SO close! Poor thing. I am sure both you and Nancy will do very well ;-)


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Maybe she's finally done keeping you waiting! Good luck kidding I'm sure she will be great.


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

Definitely "past the point if no return," she's in active labor. Good luck!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

That's usually what they look like when they are getting ready to push! AH! Good luck!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

We have two gorgeous babies! They look almost identical. The first is a buck with cute black wattles. I went inside and when I came out, Nancy had him in front of hrr, mostly dried. I saw the second is a girl and I saw her birth. She was a breech, but came out fine. Everyone is doing good. Nancy is an excellent mother. I dipped the cords and both are nursing.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh! SO CUTE! Wattle jealousy!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! :stars: Adorable babies


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Awwww!!! They are beautiful! Congrats! They look perfectly healthy ^.^ 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Gorgeous babies! Congratulations to u and Nancy


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you! They were up and nursing in no time. Nancy is so attentive and good with them. I love the boy's wattles too!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The placenta is out and disposed of. So I guess that's the official end of the wait. All three were napping when I left.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! Adorable babies!!;-) Beautiful coloring!! Congrats;-)


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Aww LOVE!! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## gmrlady (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats!!! They are gorgeous!!!! I'm still waiting on my girl LOL!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I hope your's go quick and easy too, gmrlady.


----------



## gmrlady (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks. She's not wanting to go back with the rest of the herd but she's still eating like crazy! She's separated for now. 


Loving my life with NDs


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Nancy didn't stop eating until a couple hours before she had them. Someone said on here, that when labor happens, you'll know. That was true for Nancy even though she didn't have all the signs. She was just acting /weird/. Plus that udder filled up fast.


----------



## gmrlady (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope my girl's does. She has stopped eating off and on then I offer her own and she's pigging out 


Loving my life with NDs


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The wait stinks, that's for sure. But the babies are so worth it.


----------



## gmrlady (Oct 30, 2012)

Absolutely. I can feel them
Moving inside. Awesome feeling. 


Loving my life with NDs


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

Totally worth the wait, . Congratulations!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------

